# Lidocaine



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

Who uses it in there homebrews and is it werth it for the high pip gear?


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 11, 2013)

1 you area pussy if you cant take the pain...

2 you could give yourself a lethal dysrythmia if you mis-calculate or use too frequently...


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Aug 11, 2013)

Honestly, I thought about that when I started test prop back in 2010. For four solid weeks I was crippled. Zero leg work. Took a couple of minutes, rather than the usual seconds, to get up and down my stairs. I was going sideways on stairs. I had to drive while almost sitting on my hip to get my hurt ass cheek off of the seat. People in the grocery stores were always looking at me funny because of how I was walking. 

I decided to take aspirin, which did little, and consider it paying my dues for inclusion to the lifestyle. My "initiation. " Lol. Man, sitting on the tiolet hurt so damn bad. It is not an actual injury, so I would just deal with it. Also, once you start using real pain meds you open a door to possible problems with that progressing into something more. Just how I feel. Either way, be careful.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 11, 2013)

My thoughts- dont use or brew high pip gear.


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 11, 2013)

Be careful with lidocaine. It will give a positive for cocaine in a drug test. Not a false positive. A real positive.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm thinking for water suspension with 1-2shots per day gets very irritating.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Be careful with lidocaine. It will give a positive for cocaine in a drug test. Not a false positive. A real positive.




Realy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

Test p and sust etc doesn't bother me, iv had 2 sterile absesses in both quads and still continued walking like frankinstein (something I won't do again tho) but water suspensions have a sort of " stabbing red hot knife through leg" sort of pain for the initial couple mins. I guess its not needed tho. People always winge about pip lol.

I prefer to look forward to my injections and not think "ah ffs!" Lol


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 11, 2013)

nattydread said:


> be careful with lidocaine. It will give a positive for cocaine in a drug test. Not a false positive. A real positive.



WRONG!!! 

Where do you people get this shit...if you dont know what your talking about then STFU...

if you think you know what you are talking about...still research it...


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> realy



no....not really


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 11, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> Where do you people get this shit...if you dont know what your talking about then STFU...
> 
> if you think you know what you are talking about...still research it...



I wish I was. Look it up brother. Almost lost my job because of it.not from useing it in gear but from dentist.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 11, 2013)

I have...closest is false positive...they are two different metabolites...

When re checked with GC/MS which is the gold standard...it will not show up as cocaine...it will show as lidocaine....

Case closed


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 11, 2013)

Wrong caine.. wed all be locked up after surgurey and that would also make novacain lose your job after i bust your teeth out in anger..lol
 Screw the lido as it would be temporary relief anyhow
Lower the mg of the sauce.


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol. Trying to find the paper work I got from employer. I guess I could be wrong, usually am.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking for water suspension with 1-2shots per day gets very irritating.



Then don't do aqua test. Get some suspension that is oil based and inject once a day.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Then don't do aqua test. Get some suspension that is oil based and inject once a day.




Is it brewed the same but with gso? or eo? 

Won't gso be too thick to shake the suspension up?


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Is it brewed the same but with gso? or eo?
> 
> Won't gso be too thick to shake the suspension up?



Mine is made in gso I believe and it isn't that thick as long as it doesn't get to cold. When its kinda warm it stirs up nicely.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 11, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Lol. Trying to find the paper work I got from employer. I guess I could be wrong, usually am.



I don't doubt that it would cause a preliminary positive. Most companies are not willing to pay for a test that is as specific as it would need to be. A standard test would not be as specific more of a yes no response as opposed to what chemical is actually in your body. That test is probably 3 or 4 times more expensive.


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 11, 2013)

DAMN. Was looking for the papers and found this exp date is 2003.
Anyone remember these?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> DAMN. Was looking for the papers and found this exp date is 2003.
> Anyone remember these?



Tornel was the shit!!!! All the mexi gear was- Denkkall, QV, tokkyo* LoL 


Ahh the good ol days!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 12, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> DAMN. Was looking for the papers and found this exp date is 2003.
> Anyone remember these?



Where did u u finnally find this ?. Under the floorboard of your pinto or the gremelin u drove in highschool
Start bangin it asap
Tornel varied in bite.lol


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 12, 2013)

Found paper work. Just states: due to evidence I brought to them I still have a job. 

So OP sorry for miss information. Guess it was a false positive.
I stand corrected. But I won't stfu. Lol


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 12, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Found paper work. Just states: due to evidence I brought to them I still have a job.
> 
> So OP sorry for miss information. Guess it was a false positive.
> I stand corrected. But I won't stfu. Lol



Lol...my bad...wife and kids have been under my skin lately...yes that is a legitimate explanation


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 12, 2013)

I know the feeling. No worries bro.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 12, 2013)

Natty whered u locate the tornel?   Screw lido let tattooist use that on vagina tats bro...


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahahahaha


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 12, 2013)

It was in a box where I had a bunch of old paper work in. I must of bought it back in like 99-2000. I's would walk across the b and jump in a taxi and go to these pet supply stores and get this stuff on the cheap! I would always load up on reforvit, kanistron(spelling mite be off), the jugs of eq, ahhhh damn I miss those days.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 13, 2013)

↑↑ lol..we probably passed each others with crotches fulla reforit b bro..  norandren and laurelbolin clanked in my supertall sock
.yeah your pinto was pimp
U gonna try that vintage stuff.i would


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm gonna give it a go here soon before it turns to dust.


----------

